# Tripod Ladder



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not the greatest on ladders. Having struggled to prune an unruly rose by wobbling on a step ladder and with a 12ft hedge still to tame, I've come across tripod ladders.

Can I ask for any feedback from those who have experience if they are as stable as the reviews make out as I'm thinking of getting a larger one for upstairs window cleaning and doing the gutters.

The henchman brand seems well reviewed but is also the most expensive so any thoughts appreciated please

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Thinking laterally, would a lower more stable platform or step ladder work in conjunction with something like this...

https://www.scottsofstow.co.uk/sos/...SdeerWQShqWZwq-qDhoCHSUQAvD_BwE&storeId=10551

Not a recommendation, just the first I found.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've no experience of the tripod ladders as apart from getting off the top onto the tiled roof I'm OK. But from personal experience of tall hedges I would recommend that you give serious consideration to cutting the hedge and roses down to a manageable size about 5 foot in my case. It makes hedge trimming far safer and once you have got rid of the cuttings from the savagery you have less to get rid of whenever you cut them again.
Having said that if you decide to keep the 12 foot hedge then the pole typ cutter mentioned above is a safer option.
To give you more confidence on normal ladders get someone to foot it or as I do use a Rojak ladder stopper with a bag of sand on the bottom rung (when I'm feeling less confident). If it's windy and I'm at the end of the guttering I'll used a block of wood and g cramp in the wooden gutters to enable me to lash the top of the ladder in addition to the measures at the bottom.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think you're right. It's a question of getting the right tool,for the job and I'll have a look at getting a pole cutter. I can't cut the hedge much lower - it's an old leylandi and offers good privacy. I don't think I'd get permission to bring the rose under that degree of control from senior management ! However I can see how I could also use a tripod ladder for other tasks around the garden

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Not being familiar with tripod ladders I tuned in to this video on YouTube, there's some great info on it about the safe use.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

80% of my work from May to November is hedge cutting and personally i wouldn't touch a Henchman as for me they are not very versatile, i use a Hailo combi ladder with stabiliser
http://https://www.ladderstore.com/hailo-trade-combi-ladders-with-adjustable-stabiliser
Very stable and versatile and needs less room to store.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

bigbrother said:


> 80% of my work from May to November is hedge cutting and personally i wouldn't touch a Henchman as for me they are not very versatile, i use a Hailo combi ladder with stabiliser
> 
> http://https://www.ladderstore.com/hailo-trade-combi-ladders-with-adjustable-stabiliser
> 
> Very stable and versatile and needs less room to store.


Thanks for that looks a good alternative

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would have thought a cross between the two might be better. Something with the Henchman type rungs, platform and top body restraint mounted on the rest of the Hailo.
Bigbrother is the Hailo that stable even when on the top rungs?
I must be getting old! It all seems very dangerous these days. I like the idea of the ladder but definitely prefer a stabilised tower that cannot topple and has space to put down a tool, have a cuppa and a rest. That sort of thing!


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Sh1ner said:


> Bigbrother is the Hailo that stable even when on the top rungs?


When the Hailo is in an A frame with an extension ladder attached i have only trusted the stability go up 2/3 rungs then it starts to feel unsafe, most hedges i cut i lean the ladder against the hedge just make sure you have 1 rung above the hedge top in 25 years using this method i have never fallen through the hedge.


----------

